# Desktop pictures from Mac OS?



## dalo (Apr 11, 2006)

Is thre any way to get a hold of the original desktop pictures once included in Mac OS 8 / 9? I'd like to have them in my OS X system ;-). Or do I already have them? Is this something that one of you guys might upload, for me to download, or something? I'm talking about the large resolution images, not the tiled pictures.


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there, I would suggest to check here : http://www.theapplecollection.com/ or google for a result

hope this might help find what you'd like to


----------



## bobw (Apr 11, 2006)

If you still have OS 8 or 9, you still have them.

System Folder>Appearance Folder


----------



## dalo (Apr 11, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> If you still have OS 8 or 9, you still have them.
> 
> System Folder>Appearance Folder



Well, no. But I have the Classic environment installed on my Mini running Tiger. Will that do?


----------



## sirstaunch (Apr 11, 2006)

Gig' said:
			
		

> Hi there, I would suggest to check here : http://www.theapplecollection.com/ or google for a result
> 
> hope this might help find what you'd like to


Got bad scripting that page, made Safari hang for a minute or so, anyone else?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2006)

sirstaunch said:
			
		

> Got bad scripting that page, made Safari hang for a minute or so, anyone else?


Not for me.. but then again, I have a Powermac.

(A Powermac G4, that is )

Sometimes Safari does that with random pages, I just refresh and it's good.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> If you still have OS 8 or 9, you still have them.
> 
> System Folder>Appearance Folder


I have Classic, and that works for me. Only it's under
 /System Folder/Apperance/Desktop Pictures


----------

